# BAKU | Dream Island | U/C



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Under construction complex in the Bina settlement located 20-25km of Baku. Construction of houses and offices, medical establishments, university, golf club is planned. About $2bln is expected to be spent for implementation of this project.










Renderings from pdf-presentation:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Project:
Dream Island Master Plan
Location:
Bine, Azerbaijan

A master plan for the first golf resort development in Azerbaijan.

The project consists of an 18 hole Pete Dye signature golf course, 1200 residential dwellings varying from single family villas to condominium apartments, a golf clubhouse and training academy, a presidential reception center, a 1500 student international school campus and a 30000sm commercial center containing retail, entertainment, hotel and office space.

Project credits:
Architects and landscape architects: PDI World Group, LLC
Golf Course Designer: Dye Design Group
Client: Kolonsun,LLC
Civil Engineer: Alliant Engineering, Inc.













































































































http://karlermanis.com/dream_island.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*PHASE 1*

DREAM ISLAND Project will consist of 109 Villas ( 3 different types), Welcome Center Building (1000 m2), Community Center (350m2), Convenience Store (250m2), Artificial Ponds (19400 m2), 111 000 sqm landscaping (soft & hard)




























http://diaholding.com/


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

another huge project in Azerbaijan :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

woow great projects deserves its name


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)

good project! we need new photos, pls


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

..


----------



## The Blond Guy (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it possible to make the land that green? I mean without huge waterstysterms like they have to use in southern Spain, Canararina islands, etc.

Is there just that low amount of rainfall is (Eastern) Aerbaijan?


----------



## condopattaya (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow this project looks really amazing where actually is the location can you post or message me any map. I'm really impressed about the style.


----------



## clark10 (Nov 10, 2012)

_Dream Island_ Resort Damdama Lake at Sohna near Gurgaon is a picnic spots near Delhi for day outing , Lakes Near Delhi, Resorts Near Delhi .


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction update:









































































_Originally posted by user Galandar_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.ulusoymuhendislik.com.tr/projeler/devam-eden-projeler/dreamland-projesi


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Ghetto for the rich, complete with a fake town centre, ie shopping mall, car centric even within the neighbourhood and exclusively relying on the car on a metropolitan scale, probably gated somewhere on the edges of suburbia...

that is not my kind of preferred development. I would not want to live there even if I had the money.


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)

whats wrong with u? only negativ posts!

any new pics? and what exactly they are building now?


----------



## vuessal (Dec 12, 2012)

anyone has any info about Golf Center project, built by Ilk?
thx in advance


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful project !


----------



## nuhhashimov (Nov 18, 2013)

I think that this project more beautiful than Baku White City. I think our Baku needs more like this projects. Because we have a lot of land which is not useing or growing like a village not like city. We need to carry our city center from old place to the new. And this type of projects(Ex- Green City, Dreamland, Baku park etc.)are refreshing cities and giving them a new look.
I am proud of that in Baku we are seeing like things....


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

gorgeous Project...:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

_Photo by Engin Y._

https://foursquare.com/v/dream-land-golf--residences/5114c479e4b030cc210dc841/photos
Shared by user Azer Akhundov


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

_Photos by Rauf Nabiyev_
Shared by user Azer Akhundov


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

_Photo by Engin Y._










https://ru.foursquare.com/v/dream-land-golf--residences/5114c479e4b030cc210dc841/photos


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

http://dorskyyue.com/all-projects/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

12.01.2015



























































































http://president.az/articles/14010/images


----------



## Mariandr (Jan 22, 2015)

The project looks gourgeous! when is the finish date?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*The SABIS® SUN International School*

The SABIS® SUN International School will be located on a campus of 67,000 m2 within the Dreamland development project. The state-of-the-art campus will include, in its first phase, academic buildings for Kindergarten and the lower school, a mini-gymnasium and playground dedicated for the Kindergarten, and gymnasium and playground for the lower school in addition to an administration block and services building. 























































http://az.apa.az/news/378934
SABIS SUN Baku
http://ssisbaku.sabis.net/EN/about-sabis-sun/campus-facilities#Locator


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

_Posted by user Galandar_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

http://dreamland.az/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Dreamland Mall:*



















*Arcade Shopping Mall:*

An even larger than 100,000 m2 Shopping Mall containing a large number of shops of well known fashion brands, cinemas, leisure and entertainment for family and kids destination and astonishing 5 star hotel is coming soon. 



















http://dreamland.az/


----------

